# Glass Gerbilarium advice re using glue or sealants



## haydan (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello
I am looking for a bit of advice.
I am a complete novice when it comes to Gerbils.
I am getting a couple of gerbils in a few weeks time..
I bought an Aqua glass gerbilarium and the previous owner has made some modifications to allow the use of a big wheel.
My first question is the wheel is stuck to the glass by 4 or so strips of adhesive (probably silicon)
Is this safe for the gerbils as i read they nibble everything.
Secondly there are four wooden posts that are stuck down to the glass cage base by silicone and a glass shelf resting on it: 
Is the glass shelf safe as it only rests on the 4 pillars of wood?
And once again is the silicone safe to have in the cage.

I am only asking this as one of the wooden posts has come un-stuck so i have to "glue" it.
So i would really like a recommendation of what type of adhesive is safe to use.
And as i am doing this it is not a problem to re-glue all of them and the wheel.

I must point out the previous owner had gerbils in the cage so assume it is safe.

Any help will be very much appreciated
Kind regards
Dan


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Silicone is gerbil-safe. The shelf may become dangerous with time depending on individual gerbils' desires to eat the wooden struts. Just because previous inhabitants have left it alone doesn't mean future ones also will.

For the wheel, YMMV, but I've never heard of anyone trying your suggestion before. Most people do one of two things to provide wheel and sandbath access:
1) Buy or make a tank topper. This was substrate level doesn't affect wheel usage and is less likely to be kicked into the sand as well.
2) Where a topper isn't possible, blocking off some of the length of the tank so as to create a shallow substrate depth at one end. Whereby a wheel on a stand is used.


----------



## haydan (Dec 5, 2017)

Torin. said:


> Silicone is gerbil-safe. The shelf may become dangerous with time depending on individual gerbils' desires to eat the wooden struts. Just because previous inhabitants have left it alone doesn't mean future ones also will.
> 
> For the wheel, YMMV, but I've never heard of anyone trying your suggestion before. Most people do one of two things to provide wheel and sandbath access:
> 1) Buy or make a tank topper. This was substrate level doesn't affect wheel usage and is less likely to be kicked into the sand as well.
> 2) Where a topper isn't possible, blocking off some of the length of the tank so as to create a shallow substrate depth at one end. Whereby a wheel on a stand is used.


thank you so much for your reply. Much appreciated.
So i will just get some non toxic silicone from the hardware shop.


----------

